# Has it beed Magical for you so far?



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Has 2011 been Magical for you so far?

The malts' magical box takes them to the place that they love the most on planet earth!

We wish for tones of magical moments for you all in this new year!

May 2011 be a new whole year, filled with happiness, love, joy, peace, health, laughters to you, your family and friends.

EnJoy!






Kat

p.s. no magical moments for 2011 for me or the malts so far  but still had the idea of creating this video - hope you enjoy


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the magical moments! A wonderful video--your dogs look like they are having a
great time and watching them made me smile. 
Carol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I see the magical box also washes cleans and brushes them up on their return journey!! Wonderful video, thanks, it was a minnie magic moment!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I cannot believe how cute that was. Your dogs have quite the life. I think my three are jealous.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kat, Thank you that was such a nice way to wake up! I just love the two monsters


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a couple of movie stars!!! Cute!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That was just too cute and I really needed the smile. THANK YOU! Only 9 days into 2011 and it's been a bummer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

clare said:


> I see the magical box also washes cleans and brushes them up on their return journey!!


LOL Clare.

Kat, I love snowy and crystal. that was truly a bit of magic this morning. I am trying my darndest to make 2011 magical (cause 2010 sucked) And moments like this are inspirational. the more we smile the better life is.

Kat-- I would love to learn a little more about you... do you use your creativity for a living? you are very clever.

Michele, I wish you a more magical next 9 days.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kat, that was so cute and well done. I need a magical box, too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kat, I just marvel at your creativity! Snowy and Crystal can always make me smile!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What an awesome video!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The viedo was adorable as are the two stars.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Kat, Crystal and Snowy are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Very happy to read that you enjoyed :becky::clap2:

awwh and thank you so much for your words about the two little monsters who enjoy acting for the little videos. I must admit that filming them is soooo much fun! and making these small home videos is also fun 



clare said:


> I see the magical box also washes cleans and brushes them up on their return journey!!


Snowy & Crystal: "you see auntie clare, mama says we can't go out of the house on our own until we reach the age of 10. Dat magical box serves us perfectly as mama can't find out dat we went to da beach on our own  because da magical box cleans us up well "

Kat: "Gee! I so want that sort of box now ound: it will save me bathing/grooming/cleaning time for sure"



pjewel said:


> I think my three are jealous.


Snowy and Crystal bark that your three can come over anytime 



Missy said:


> .
> do you use your creativity for a living


umm not really. my studies isn't close to graphics/visuals/photography/design.

I am studying finance.

What you see here is what I do in my spare time. Why? I have fun doing it.

Snowy was my inspiration that started this craze with me. Six years ago, my parents got him for me as a gift, and since then, I discovered my enjoyment in creating things like home videos/photography/graphic design...etc

what do I get for it? lots of fun while doing it and then tones of happy viewers after sharing it 

Maybe I will come up with something for a living out of my craze in that. For now, I don't really know what can I do with it. If you have any insight, feel free to share 

Kat


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finance?? Wow, would never have guessed!  Do you enjoy it as much as your photography and creative work/play? You are sooo good at creating these videos, and editing them that it would be wonderful if you could come up with something to utilize that talent. How about advertising? When I have watched them, I have thought how great they would be to be shown in a children's hospital - the antics and adventures of Snowy and Crystal - to provide a diversion for sick children. Just a couple of thoughts..... you truly are creative!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kat, i agree you are very creative... And I do make my living being creative. My advice keep it as a hobby! Finance will pay the bills (creativity doesn't pay and even if it does you're only as good as your last idea). And your creative endevours will be your stress release. But who knows, maybe you can do both and find a sponsor for the adventures of snowy and crystal!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

You are so creative! I love this video!

Meghan


----------



## desi's mom (Jul 28, 2010)

I loved this video - what a great idea and your dogs are a delight!!


----------

